# Does mineral makeup really NOT cause acne?



## kokil (Mar 24, 2008)

hi guys ... i love wearing makeup like most of u .....and my favourite part is wearing face products like blushes and face powders ...........but i`m allergic to the shimmer content of these products or so i feel .........i mean whichever product has even the slightest of shimmer or glitter i immediately develop tiny comedones...start of acne.....so i wanted to try MINERAL MAKEUP.......since we don`t get it in india i`ll have arrange it somehow but before taking all those pains ...........i just wanna know if any of u had an acne problem and after switching over to maneral makeup ...............did u notice any difference in ur skin texture n stuff ......like there was no irritation or no acne even when u wore the makeup all day .............?

also which wud be the best brand in mineral cosmetics?

ARE THEY REALLY WORTH IT?

PLEASE GUYS U GOTTA HELP ME OUT ..............i don`t wanna give up my favourite thing so soon.........


----------



## Bee Luscious (Mar 24, 2008)

Many mineral foundations contain bismuth. If you are allergic to the shimmer in other makeup it is possible you are allergic to bismuth. One other ingredient found in many of the mineral makeups is talc. Find one that has no bismuth and no talc this will increase your chances of NOT having a breakout.


----------



## magosienne (Mar 24, 2008)

i agree with the previous post.

it's not that mineral makeup doesn't cause acne, it's that it doesn't contain fillers that the traditional makeup does (well, apart from certain brands that include talc or bismuth). so the risks of allergies are limited, and also the titanium dioxide and zinc oxide are sunscreens, so they provide sun protection, and we know that's good when you have acne.

because my skin tends to be sensitive, i will add i prefer using mineral makeup as it's nicer with it.


----------



## kokil (Mar 24, 2008)

thanx guys ............i really appreciate ur inputs.


----------



## laurreenn (Mar 25, 2008)

i think some mineral makeups dont cause acne simply because they don't have the harmful chemicals and binders that "traditional" makeup has. also, with mineral makeup people tend to use less than they would of traditional makeup, which lets your skin breathe more. that's why it doesn't cause acne.

if you're interested in trying out mineral makeup, i would suggest going to everydayminerals.com and ordering a free sample kit from them. you have to pay for shipping, but they'll send you 3 foundation samples, one blush, and one finishing powder and once you test it out you can see if you want a fullsize. i wouldn't recommend some of the more popular brands like sheer cover or bare escentuals because they contain bismuth oxychloride, which can cause not just normal acne, but painful cystic acne.


----------



## Asha* (Mar 28, 2008)

Depends on ingredients in it. Some people are alergic to titanium dioxide or zinc oxide (which are in mineral sunscreen also).


----------



## Adrienne (Mar 28, 2008)

I had this same problem as well. Like everyone here has said, it has a lot to do with the bismuth


----------



## kokil (Mar 29, 2008)

thanx guys i really appreciate ur views......looks like i`m not alone...........and i`ll definately try everyday minerals.


----------



## cassie4mark (Mar 29, 2008)

Originally Posted by *laurreenn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif i wouldn't recommend some of the more popular brands like sheer cover or bare escentuals because they contain bismuth oxychloride, which can cause not just normal acne, but painful cystic acne. eek i purchased sheer cover specifically to use with my acne, but haven't really used it much since I don't like how it looks/feels... good to know that it could actually make my acne worse!! i'll stay away!


----------



## laurreenn (Mar 29, 2008)

yea i've read some sad stories about women who have never had acne before and then started using popular mineral makeup brands and had horrible cystic acne breakouts that they've had to treat with expensive procedures. i used to use bare escentuals and sheer cover, but when one day i had a purple cystic acne near my mouth, i stopped.


----------



## korina981 (Mar 30, 2008)

i think it's best to try a Mineral makeup with a high zinc content. Zinc has properties that are good for acne prone skin. It's calms my skin down whenever i'm breaking out.


----------



## Rangoo (Jan 1, 2009)

The mineral makeup I use has really helped me control my acne. I have very sensitive skin and I cannot use most off the counter makeup because of the high cream content. After switching to mineral makeup my complexion has improved a lot and the acne has completely reduced.

There aren't a lot of places that sell mineral makeup online in India but I found a website which does offer mineral makeup at reasonable rates. Not sure if I can post the URL of the website where I buy my makeup from, but in case you are interested, please send me a PM or an email. The one I use is does not include bismuth (thank god!) and is high in zinc content.

Rangoo

Originally Posted by *laurreenn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif yea i've read some sad stories about women who have never had acne before and then started using popular mineral makeup brands and had horrible cystic acne breakouts that they've had to treat with expensive procedures. i used to use bare escentuals and sheer cover, but when one day i had a purple cystic acne near my mouth, i stopped. Laureen, bare escentuals is loaded with Bismuth. Their website mentions that and they seem to be proud that they include it in their products!!! I am not sure of sheer cover but probably that has bismuth too.
Bismuth essentially irritates your skin and gives it a super shiny look. If you have sensitive skin then using bismuth will lead to more breakouts.

I had to look through a lot of brands before I found one which really works for me. Most sellers will tell you what the ingredients are and also display it on their website. But if its not mentioned, its best to email them first and ask for the list of ingredients.


----------



## feu_du_ciel (Jan 2, 2009)

you just know after trying because each one might be allergic to different MMU, so try samples first

i broke out terribly from Silk Naturals but had no problem with other MMUs that i've used


----------

